# compter parmi / entre (= dénombrer)



## estrella2004

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous "l'entreprise compte parmi ses clients, la société X, ainsi que Y et Z. " je butte sur compter.

Merci 

Sophie

Hola,

Busco una traducción para "l'entreprise compte parmi ses clients, la société X, ainsi que Y et Z. " No sé como traducir "compter".

Gracias 

Sophie


----------



## chics

Igual. _La empresa cuenta, entre sus clientes, con tal, tal y cual._


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sophie:
N´essaye pas de traduire mot-à-mot.
"Tenemos como clientes a la sociedad X, la sociedad Y y la sociedad Z.


----------



## estrella2004

Hola,

Merci de vos réponses et conseils. Merci Iglesia de me rappeler de ne pas faire de mot à mot, je l'avais oublié. Pas malin de ma part.

Sophie


----------



## Domtom

-
Entre los clientes de la empresa figuran la sociedad X, así como la Y la Z.


----------



## GURB

Hola
La traducción de Chics me parece perfecta sobre todo por haber usado *"contar con*" tan* usual *hoy día y que incluso está desplazando muchas veces a *tener*.


----------



## quecumber

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous! 

Je parle d'une maison de mode et je voudrais dire "Entre ses clients les plus célèbres on compte Jacki Kennedy, Nicole Kidman et Anna Wintour". 

Moi j'ai mis: "Entre sus clientes los más famosos son Jackie Kennedy, Nicole Kidman y Anna Wintour (redactor jefe de Vogue)"

Je crois que c'est correct mais j'aimerais l'opion d'un nativo aussi!

Gracias,
Quecumber.


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola quecumber!

La frase no suena del todo bien. Yo la escribiría así:
"Entre sus clientes más famosos cuenta con Jackie Kennedy, Nicole Kidman y Anna Wintour (redactora jefe de Vogue)"


----------



## quecumber

Gracias!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Otra opción más:

_Entre sus más afamados clientes se encuentran Jackie Kennedy, Nicole Kidman y Anna Wintour (redactor jefe de Vogue)._

Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Keiria said:


> ¡Hola quecumber!
> 
> La frase no suena del todo bien. Yo la escribiría así:
> "Entre sus clientes más famosos cuenta con  están Jackie Kennedy, Nicole Kidman y Ann[S]a[/s]e Wintour (redactora jefe de Vogue)"


 
Anne Wintour sirvió de inspiración para el terrible personaje de la redactora de moda citada en "El Diablo se viste de Prada".


----------



## quecumber

Gracias TXimaleta123!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tximeleta123 said:


> Hola
> 
> Otra opción más:
> 
> _Entre sus más afamados clientes se encuentran Jackie Kennedy, Nicole Kidman y Annae Wintour (redactora jefe de Vogue)._


 

Así, perfecto.


----------



## bidule33

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Se dice así: la escuela cuenta con 400 alumnos?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

bidule33 said:


> Se dice así: la escuela cuenta con 400 alumnos?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda



Es correcto


----------



## bidule33

Gracias Dingo. Es que nunca me queda claro el uso de "con" con "contar"
> "puedes contar conmigo", tu peux compter sur moi 
>"la escuela cuenta con 400 alumnos", l'ecole compte 400 élèves. 
La preposición es la misma pero los sentidos son muy diferentes...


----------



## francho

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola ! Leo: "On compte un chauffeur pour deux collaborateurs de cabinet" Aquí supongo se  podrá traducir por: "en cuenta un conductor por cada dos colaboradores de gabinete..." Más o menos, no ?
 Gracias como siempre !


----------



## Paquita

¿Por qué "en" delante de "cuenta"? Si la frase es "*on* compte" será "cuentan" o "se cuenta"


----------



## Cenimurcia

attention ! "on" = pronom indéfini => Hay un conductor por cada...


----------



## francho

Cierto !!! Perdón, es verdad. Se cuenta un conductor por cada dos colaboradores. Se nota que soy principiante...
Gracias !


----------



## alba22

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola!!!

Aver si me podeís ayudar, estoy haciendo un trabajo traduciendo un libro y me ha salido una frase un poco extraña, es la siguiente:

"Elle s'appelle Mathilde, et son nom compte deux particules" que la palabra "particule" se refiere a algo que indica nobleza en el apellido, referido a los franceses claro, por lo que no sé como traducirlo para que tenga sentido en español. Literalmente seria algo como: su numbre cuenta como dos partículas... pero no, no trasmite.

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes alba22, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

- cuenta con / consta de / contiene / incluye...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alba22

gracias Cintia&Martine, al final he cogido la acepción cuenta con y a tomado todo su sentido.


----------



## pb84

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​

Bonjour,

Ce sera un plaisir de vous compter parmi nous= Será un placer contarle entre nosotros?

Ca sonne faux pour moi. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Será un placer _tenerlo_ entre nosotros, por lo menos en México.


----------



## chlapec

En este caso concreto, lo traduciría por la fórmula "sería un placer que nos honrase con su presencia"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chlapec said:


> En este caso concreto, lo traduciría por la fórmula "sería un placer que nos honrase con su presencia"


 
Ligero matiz... en tu frase se está invitando a la persona.
En lo planteado, la persona aceptó la invitación.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La fórmula que propone Chlapec es muy formal. La frase francesa puede serlo también, pero puede que no tanto.

Necesitamos pues, una vez más, el contexto. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Yo lo interpreté como que se está invitando, pero ahora que lo dices, me entra la duda. Dinos pb84...


----------



## pb84

Gracias por sus respuestas!

ya invité a esta persone y ella ya aceptó la invitación. Quisiera decir  que serperdon... 

Quisiera decir a ésta persona que será un placer que este con nosotros durante este evento.


----------



## chlapec

pb84 said:


> perdon...
> 
> Quisiera decir a ésta persona que será un placer que este con nosotros durante este evento.


 
En ese caso, me sumo a la propuesta de Vilalta.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues lo dicho... será un placer tenerlo... o que esté con nosotros, como sugieres.


----------

